
Ask HN: What is your online privacy toolkit? - 4d66ba06
Here’s mine. For mobile on iOS I am trying the following setup:<p>Browser: Abine Blur (blocks trackers on the web like Facebook’s tracking widget while still allowing you to stay logged into sites including facebook)<p>Masking emails: Also Abine Blur<p>VPN: ProtonVPN (using paid plan that works with Netflix, but not Hulu unfortunately)<p>Email: ProtonMail
======
someguy101010
Pi-hole DNS with openvpn on a VPS, private email server on separate VPS, I
should disable JavaScript but I develop in React. I want to roll my own
private built server to host those servers in case the VPS provider has some
ability to look at the data on my VPS

